# Accessing setup in phpMyAdmin downloads setup file



## wjcofkc (Sep 9, 2013)

I am having difficulty with the tail end of setting up phpMyAdmin. I have reached a point where I should be able to access setup in a web browser, but when I attempt to, it simply downloads the file. The directions are so very straight forward, I simply can't tell where things have gone wrong. I have installed the following from the ports collection:


 apache24
 mysql
 php5
 php5-extensions
 phpMyAdmin

If it makes a difference, MySQL is working fine. I have referenced many sets of directions and examined phpMyAdmin related posts in these forums to no avail. I am hoping the precise nature of my problem is obvious to someone and I imagine I will soon be smacking myself in the head. I am running this internally. Also, I am very new to FreeBSD and I must say I quite like it and wish I would have introduced myself to it years ago.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 9, 2013)

You either did not build lang/php5 with the Apache module option activated, or the module isn't loaded/referenced in httpd.conf.


----------



## wjcofkc (Sep 9, 2013)

It was the module. Thank you.


----------

